# scratched eye



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

My doe has a scratched eye. I have been told that putting warm goat milk, the fresher the better, in the eye a couple times a day will help it not get infected and will heal faster. I am wondering if any of you have experience with this method. Also, what are the first signs that the eye is infected?
Thanks,
janice


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

No. I, personally, would put a warm tea bag on it and then put an eye ointment on it. I would not put milk on it.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I suppose it would probably be kind of like using a saline solution. But milk is a good culture medium, so I wouldn't do it. Just get some triple antibiotic ointment or drops for it, make sure no steroid is in it.


----------



## ElLomah (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, I would treat with a warm raw milk wash. I have used this successfully to clear up cases of pink eye in goats. And also for eye infections in cats/kittens and even people. The milk needs to be raw in order for it to work, the antibodies will fight off the infection and it also is a none irritating wash.

Signs of the eye being infected - you will most likely notice a more watery, runny or gunky eye, or may become blood shot, she may hold it closed, or just not open all the way, or keep it closed in daylight.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

I am so thankful for all of you giving me your insights. I really trust the people that told me about the milk wash for her eye and did put milk in it the first day....but I just couldn't risk it, I went and got her some drops. I am pretty new at this and am entirely attached to my goats...especially the one that scratched her eye. Next time, though I am going to stick with the milk...heaven forbid there is a next time,
janice


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I have used raw milk on kittens and even humans for irritated eyes, but I think for a scratch I would use antibiotic ointment or drops, too.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, eyes are too valuable to risk losing them!


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, I just couldn't sleep that first night wondering if I was doing all I could. The thing that's strange about the cut is it looks much better in daylight, but looks terrible in flashlight in the dark...any thoughts on that?
janice


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Injured eyes will do that, the cornea is kind of clouded over or something. Sometimes, eyes will be light sensitive when they have issues. You might want to try a patch with her and see if that helps speed healing. With treatment, you should see at least some improvement within a couple of days of starting treatment. If it gets worse, or isn't getting any better, you may need to do something different.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

*Other eye!!*

So, this morning her OTHER eye had a bunch of white goop in it! I checked for foreign material and nothing, just white goop! Any ideas? It does seem better this afternoon and all I did this morning was clean it out.


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

Vetericyn is really good for eyes. Triple antibiotic too, right into the lid with your finger not the applicator tip (mine have to be practically hog tied they fight so much). I had a very bad puncture wound last season and it cleared right up without a problem. And I do believe she turned up with the other eye seeming injured too even though I couldn't see any injury...just gunky and she wasn't opening it all the way so I treated both but I always wondered if the other eye was just reacting to the strain of being her only eye.

Dona Davis
Spring Mtn Farm
Purebred Nubians in Vermont


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

OUCH! Reading the first sentence of your comment made me cringe, Dona. Vetericyn's active ingredient (one of them) is bleach! I would not want to put that in my eyes. No wonder the goats fight it. 

Okay, I just looked this up, and apparently there is an ophthalmic version meant for eyes, so I guess that one is fine to put in the eyes, but I just hadn't heard of it before.


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Nancy,
Vetercyn is really gentle. I've used it on so much stuff and it's practically miraculous but I've also had fantastic results with triple antibiotic. They don't seem to feel anything when I put it in...like water is being applied. The first time I used it I had no faith in it doing anything because it felt like I was just spraying water on a vicious wound on a horse that had been filled with dirt and rubbed to a raw, red and swollen gash. The next day all the swelling was gone and the gash was clean and closing. It healed very quickly...I was amazed. But, I am alway leery of new things! I was desperate to prevent proud flesh and willing to try something crazy!

Dona Davis
Spring Mtn Farm
Purebred Nubians, Vermont


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

donadavis said:


> Vetericyn is really good for eyes. Triple antibiotic too, right into the lid with your finger not the applicator tip (mine have to be practically hog tied they fight so much). I had a very bad puncture wound last season and it cleared right up without a problem. And I do believe she turned up with the other eye seeming injured too even though I couldn't see any injury...just gunky and she wasn't opening it all the way so I treated both but I always wondered if the other eye was just reacting to the strain of being her only eye.
> 
> Dona Davis
> Spring Mtn Farm
> Purebred Nubians in Vermont


I wondered if strain is what could have caused her other eye to gunk up with the goo. I also wondered if maybe I caused it by pushing her head, meaning her healthy eye into my gut, trying to put the drops in her scratched eye by myself I am just thankful that the goo is gone and both eyes seem fine. I can still see a little scratch on the one, but NOTHING like what it did look like. I was advised by a vet assistant friend of mine that if the scratch is on the cornea, then be super careful and for sure get antibiotics as it can get infected easily and cause blindness. Thank you, janice


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

*triple antibiotic right into the eye*



donadavis said:


> Vetericyn is really good for eyes. Triple antibiotic too, right into the lid with your finger not the applicator tip (mine have to be practically hog tied they fight so much). I had a very bad puncture wound last season and it cleared right up without a problem. And I do believe she turned up with the other eye seeming injured too even though I couldn't see any injury...just gunky and she wasn't opening it all the way so I treated both but I always wondered if the other eye was just reacting to the strain of being her only eye.
> 
> Dona Davis
> Spring Mtn Farm
> Purebred Nubians in Vermont


Thank you for clarifying the triple antibiotic right into the eye. I was sketched to try it, but triple antibiotic is always around and a lot cheaper than the $7 for 5 ML of drops I bought from the vet. I think it may even be easier to use my finger with the gel than trying to hold her head still, keep her eye open and get the tiny bottle to drop a single drop on target. I bet a few of you know what I mean:yes 
This is good to know,
janice


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Make a strong eyebright tea to put in the eye two or more times a day. It's got that name for a reason  it's very soothing for inflammation and healing. I put just enough boiling water over the dry leaf to just cover it, very strong. Can also give some internally. If you ever get pinkeye, try it on yourself to see how soothing it is.


----------



## janner (Nov 3, 2012)

Ashley said:


> Make a strong eyebright tea to put in the eye two or more times a day. It's got that name for a reason  it's very soothing for inflammation and healing. I put just enough boiling water over the dry leaf to just cover it, very strong. Can also give some internally. If you ever get pinkeye, try it on yourself to see how soothing it is.


Funny you should suggest that because I was wondering how to make the tea and am ordering the eye bright today from Mountain Rose Herbs!! 
Thank you!!


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

*Putting stuff in eyes*

Putting triple antibiotic ointment in the eye is easier with a clean finger and pulling the lid out so it's a little spoon that you can pull your finger across and it will scoop up the medicine. I had to do this routinely with a thoroughbred (16 H) and even with the big guy it worked like a charm.

Dona Davis
Spring Mtn Farm
Purebred Nubians, Vermont


----------

